# Just one more example of why I switched to raw...



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! I stop people all the time in the dog food isle !!!!! I've never had a person NOT thank me for the quick advice ! Lots of times I've even helped them pick out a food according to their dog's needs (seems allergies are #1 and fat dogs too!) and websites to visit for explanations......I carry a pad and pen to write things down for them! The dog lover in me always feels better after one of these encounters!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good for you! I finally got my nerve up that time, but I've seen people in line at the check stand with Old Roy in their basket. I just hate to intrude but on the other hand. For some reason, this time I said something. I think that's so smart of you to carry a pen and paper with you. LOL. I think I'll start doing that . Those stores that sell this garbage will really love us. :act-up:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Actually they should like us, because when ya get a person to buy better food they usually spend more!



P.S. I don't think I could say anything in the check out line though.......in the aisle is more private.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know that I would have been grateful for advice. Those dog food aisles make me absolutely dizzy. How many consumers even know about Dogfoodadvisor? Not everyone has the time or stomach for raw/homemade, but steering someone away from the worst of those kibbles is a good deed. Harder when the vet is selling it...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hahaha! I stop people all the time in the dog food isle !!!!! I've never had a person NOT thank me for the quick advice ! Lots of times I've even helped them pick out a food according to their dog's needs (seems allergies are #1 and fat dogs too!) and websites to visit for explanations......I carry a pad and pen to write things down for them! The dog lover in me always feels better after one of these encounters!!!


Oh, you are so like me. I do that as well......

VQ


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Westminster is sponsored by Purina, which has spots showing breeders claiming they feed only Purina Pro kibble. Do you suppose that's true?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh I've known breeders to use Proplan, thinking that's great. It's probably the least bad of the Purina foods. lol. But yeah, most of these big dog food companies make big money. They don't care how they get it. If it means barely skimping by to keep dogs alive, then that's fine with them. Profit means spend less on the ingredients so there's a bigger margin. 

I guess we should form an organization called the bad dog food brigade. We go around from store to store warning people of their lousy dog food. I think we'd be 86'd. Lol.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

One reason the breeders use it is that they have a "breeders feeding program" through Purina and they get a big discount for buying that food. Sigh.....

VQ


----------



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hahaha! I stop people all the time in the dog food isle !!!!! I've never had a person NOT thank me for the quick advice ! Lots of times I've even helped them pick out a food according to their dog's needs (seems allergies are #1 and fat dogs too!) and websites to visit for explanations......I carry a pad and pen to write things down for them! The dog lover in me always feels better after one of these encounters!!!


Not sure if you guys have heard of a website called PawDiet. A vet tech told me about it after the vet gave us a long list of ingredients to avoid :afraid:

They have this really useful food finder that lets us find products without certain ingredients. For dogs with serious allergies, its so awesome!

But I'm way to shy to actually tell people they are buying really bad food in a pet store. I just think to myself, hey at least their buying food for their dog and not giving them leftover rice everyday.


----------

